# Chain rub on 04 Litespeed Classic



## mshamel (Feb 1, 2005)

I just built up an 04 Litespeed Classic by switching over the parts from my 02 Cannondale R2000. The Cannondale chainline and shifting functioned perfectly, but now the Litespeed has chain rub on inside of the big ring (50) when I'm in the 34x12 gear and also on the next gear up, 34x13. I'm running an FSA Carbon Pro Elite Compact Crankset with an Ultegra 113mm Octalink bottom bracket.

I took it into my local shop, and they adjusted the deraileurs and added .6 millimeter spacers between the crank chainrings, which helped but didn't solve the problem.
They did not want to add 1mm spacers between the rings because of concerns about the chain dropping between the rings during shifts.

They recommended possibly buying a 118.5mm bottom bracket, which is for a triple crankset, but that doesn't sound right to me.
Does anyone have any ideas? 
I'm all out of them.
I'm still not sure why my setup worked on the Cannondale and now doesn't work on the Litespeed.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

mshamel said:


> I just built up an 04 Litespeed Classic by switching over the parts from my 02 Cannondale R2000. The Cannondale chainline and shifting functioned perfectly, but now the Litespeed has chain rub on inside of the big ring (50) when I'm in the 34x12 gear and also on the next gear up, 34x13. I'm running an FSA Carbon Pro Elite Compact Crankset with an Ultegra 113mm Octalink bottom bracket.
> 
> I took it into my local shop, and they adjusted the deraileurs and added .6 millimeter spacers between the crank chainrings, which helped but didn't solve the problem.
> They did not want to add 1mm spacers between the rings because of concerns about the chain dropping between the rings during shifts.
> ...


The three main things that affect the rub are ring size difference, chainline and chainstay length.

Same rings as before, so that's not the difference. (Same chain, right?)

If the Classic has shorter stays than the C'dale, that will make the rub worse.

For the chainline, measure it and see what would center it. (Nothing says the C'dale was centered). To move the chainline out, you can use a small spacer on the right side of the BB next to the BB shell. Another option less drastic than the triple BB would be the appropriate year XTR BB at 113-115mm (??).

TF


----------



## mshamel (Feb 1, 2005)

TurboTurtle said:


> The three main things that affect the rub are ring size difference, chainline and chainstay length.
> 
> Same rings as before, so that's not the difference. (Same chain, right?)
> 
> ...


Yes the chain is the same. 

I'm not sure about the chainstay length difference. I'll have to measure.
I didn't know they made BB spacers! I'll definitely give that a try. A 1mm spacer
might do the trick.
Your right going to a triple BB would just create issues going the other way by
pushing things too far out.
I'll try the XTR BB if all else fails.
Thank you very much for the advice.


----------



## semdoug (Dec 11, 2004)

*This may sound weird, but,*

have you checked that the FD is not causing the noise. I had a similiar problem with my Tuscany. Turned out that the FD was rubbing the large chain ring when trimmed to prevent chain rub in the 34/12 & 13 combos. Raised the FD about 1-2mm and the noise was gone.

Good luck


----------

